# Dog and rat introduction



## liesel

So I introduced my rat to my moms dog today. To be completely honest I was really scared for the rat. She was caged just incase and my sister was holding the dog in a way that she could pull him back if need be. It was funny though, here I expected if anything the dog to hurt the rat but I guess I shouldn't have underestimated my little rattie. The dog sniffed the cage and my rat stuck her nose through the cage hole and nipped him. I don't think he was really hurt but he definitely backed away and if we put the cage nearer to him again he would run away scared. I don't know if I trust them well enough to let her run loose, but it seems like shes definitely showed her dominance. It interesting how much the little girls can stand up for themselves.


----------



## RedFraggle

I would never risk a rat with a predator species. Some people do but to me it just isn't worth the risk to the rat. It takes just a second for it to all go horribly wrong.


----------



## ratclaws

Just don't do it, at all! I don't know why people insist on introducing their rats to dogs and cats, it's just an insane idea to me. Even if I had the most docile dog on the planet I would never do this, you can never be too sure.


----------



## Crezzard

My cats been brought up with rats from being a kitten and I trust her completely with them. She will play, let them drink out of her bowl at the same time As her. It's funny to watch them chase her. I wouldn't trust my dog though. He's not allowed up stairs and when they come down they don't leave my jacket I just wouldn't risk it. The rat biting the dog is not dominance btw its pure fright and what you did is very cruel on both pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emily7

My rats and dogs are let loose together all the time. I have two thirteen year old chihuahuas. One is scared to death of the rats and won't go near them ( she hides in her bed when they are out) and the my male chihuahua has had all of his teeth removed so he is not a threat, either. I think that in most cases, though, it is safest to keep dogs and rats apart.


----------



## Divit

I realize this thread is a month old, but I'd like to hear more feedback. We don't have our rats yet (we're newbies and are waiting for them from a breeder) but we do have a dog. The rats will be upstairs in my son's room, but I'm curious about dogs with rats. 
I should say that we also have house rabbits that are free roam downstairs (with the dog). They are just fine together (both this dog and a prior one we had [in 2nd pic] ) with the rabbits. I rather assumed we could train him to behave well with the rats as well.
(I've kept rabbits for years and know that some people are adamant that the 2 species should never meet. Yet I know from experience that dogs and rabbits can get along.) Curious about rats though.


----------



## Voltage

I'm moving back in with my parents and my dogs are there. They have absolute free reign of the entire house and they normally sleep in my room. I want to introduce my rats to my dogs for safety reasons. If one of my girls escapes I don't want my dogs attacking them. I don't plan on letting them play together or anything. I just want my dogs to know that they are not toys.
I will have the door shut during free range but otherwise it will be open. I've gotten so used to sleeping in a bed with either my boyfriend or my dogs I just can't sleep alone anymore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77

I just got back form a dog/cat and my rats kinda situation. I was worried about leaving my fuzzies there but this women was the only one I knew who would actually interact with my ratties over a 10day period. She assured me they would be left alone from the other animals but Nimbus kinda demanded introductions as soon as we walked into her house. All her pets (and she has many) have been socialized with other animals. 

When I got them in their traveling case to take them over to her house they were upset,cuddling (which they never do) and fear pooping all during the car ride. They almost never leave the house cept Nimbus when he sees the vet. They chilled out as soon as they saw the dogs (chihuahuas) running up on the porch when we arrived there. I don't know why, but probably because the dogs showed no fear or aggression or excitability. They sniffed each other through the bars and both parties were calm, submissive with each other. No there was no free ranging with the dogs but we did do introductions with Nimbus (not Loki, didn't feel right) in My arms with my friend and the dogs. Each dog came up and sniffed Nimbus and went back to their owner, like a cycle (it was really weird). Nimbus sniffed each dog and even the ancient cat (who only has three remaining teeth). All I can tell you is it felt right with Nimbus and after the introductions my ratties calmed down and made themselves right at home once we got the big cage reassembled, despite being in a new place with new smells. Maybe immersion on a very light scale? I don't know. It was weird but I left reassured that nothing would happen to my ratties in her care. 

Side note, My friend is an animal whisperer...all of her Dogs are completely obedient, calm submissive and interact with other animals every day. Seeing a rat is nothing new to them (though the rats she had plopped on her for a short time have found new homes). If she didn't have complete control of the dogs (not holding, they just obey flawlessly) I would have never ever done this. Nimbus, though a sweet boy, has no survival instincts. He is not stupid by any means but does not get the concept of fear which I fully understand and he will never be a shoulder rat dispit being the social butterfly he is. I did not expect this, I will never promote cross species introduction out of safety. This all happened in the short time I moved them from the carrier to the big cage. 

Side note #2. Had a neighbor with a ferret who was an escape artist. She would find her dog and ferret chilling with each other often, it was not intentional. The ferret would bath in the dog's water bowl and the dog would "complain" to her about it. They became best friends. It happens, I just don't promote it.


----------

